# 20 year old ...NEEDS YOUR HELP. Please.



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Compare your wage with
http://www.bls.gov/bls/blswage.htm
to see if your company is screwing you.

On this
http://www.lesn.appstate.edu/olson/normal_curve.htm
since you are starting out you should be in the lower 2% or so of salary of people doing the same work.

If you don't understand this post, ask or do some study. You'll need this knowledge for the rest of your life.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

GettingBy said:


> Compare your wage with
> http://www.bls.gov/bls/blswage.htm
> to see if your company is screwing you.
> 
> ...


That won't tell him if he's getting hosed. What tells him he's getting hosed is being able to get hired on at another local company doing the same thing with the same hours, same working conditions and benefits for $15 an hour.


----------



## marbledust (Jun 20, 2014)

Go join the electrical union...and run boy run....


----------



## Thaonlyhpm (Apr 10, 2015)

Everyone who replied a thank you so much ...I am barely getting back to this post ...I GOT THE RAISE !!!! I asked ..I was paranoid ...and a bit frustrated ...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You may also ask what he would like to see in order to get to the next level. I'll bet he'll give you a target to shoot for.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tell your boss this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob05sr6hKW8 

and if you still have a job tomorrow tell him thank you.

Have patience kiddo, everything is in due time :thumbsup:


----------

